# Buying a car in Jalisco or Colima with a tourist visa and registering the car under a Mexican family member



## JoeFTL (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm about to retire and live part-time in Mexico and eventually apply for Temp. Visa. However, I would like to buy a car ASAP and have the car registered under a Mexican family member. My question is the following:
1. Can I buy a car under tourist visa in Jalisco or Colima?
2. Can the purchased vehicle purchased under my name be registered and insured under a Mexican family member?
3. Can I drive the car with my USA driver's license?


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

You can buy a car for cash in MX but you can not register it using a tourist visa or acquire a MX drivers license. You may be able to titled car. Yes, you can drive a MX plated car with your US driver's license. But, if stopped by police you have to show permission from registered owner


----------

